# What is Darko worth?



## tranjsaic

Recently there has been alot of buzz regarding trading Darko, I was curious what everyone out there thinks hes worth. Alot of people on the Pistons board seem to think hes worth a decent player and a draft pick.

As a GM I personally wouldn't give much for a player who has shown he doesnt try that hard. I understand hes in a tough situation but come on he was the 2nd pick in a VERY deep draft he should be showing us something by now.


----------



## 7M3

I'd give up Marc Jackson and the Net's first rounder for him.


----------



## DuMa

case of imported cuban cigars and an electric seat warmer.


----------



## tenkev

Jake Tsakalidis


----------



## STUCKEY!

As a Piston Fan I would pay any 1 to take him away from the pistons


----------



## Hairy Midget

A ham sandwich, maybe some chips.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Hairy Midget said:


> A ham sandwich, maybe some chips.


mmm Ham sandwhich i would take that :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet

That's a tough one. All young players need the opportunity to play through their mistakes in order for observers to really know what kind of player they are. Darko has never had that chance, and w/ how good the Pistons have been (and esp. how good and deep their front line has been), its tough to know whether he's a victim of circumstance or just a bust. Other teams might not be willing to pay it, but I don't think the Pistons should let him go wo/ acquiring a quality young prospect and/or a pick (depending on how good that prospect is and what position he plays). If they can't get that, the potential benefit of holding on to him is greater than what they would get, so it makes more sense to hold on to him and hope for the payoff at a later date.


----------



## arenas809

SeaNet said:


> Other teams might not be willing to pay it, but I don't think the Pistons should let him go wo/ acquiring a quality young prospect and/or a pick (depending on how good that prospect is and what position he plays). *If they can't get that, the potential benefit of holding on to him is greater than what they would get, so it makes more sense to hold on to him and hope for the payoff at a later date.*


Ya, wrong...

As time go by and he continues to get garbage minutes (at best) his value drops.

No one's going to give up anything of value for a guy that's played 9 hours of NBA basketball in his entire career especially as he gets closer to his contract year.

If they want "value" for him, they should trade him now.


----------



## SeaNet

arenas809 said:


> Ya, wrong...
> 
> As time go by and he continues to get garbage minutes (at best) his value drops.
> 
> No one's going to give up anything of value for a guy that's played 9 hours of NBA basketball in his entire career especially as he gets closer to his contract year.
> 
> If they want "value" for him, they should trade him now.


THe potential value I was referring to was his value in the future as a contributing member of the team.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

I would give up Julius Hodge for him. That's literally it. I expect Kleiza to be a better player in this league.


----------



## The MAMBA

Wood for more benches.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

He has more NBA Championship rings than Kevin Garnett, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Gilbert Arenas, Dirk Nowizki, Ray Allen, Elton Brand, Chris Webber, Larry Hughes, Jermaine O'Neal, Peja Stoakovic, Pau Gasol, Yao Ming, Carmelo Anthony, Mike Bibby, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudamire, Richard Jefferson, Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Joe Johnson, and Kirk Hinrich.... COMBINED.


----------



## Tragedy

CodyThePuppy said:


> He has more NBA Championship rings than Kevin Garnett, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Gilbert Arenas, Dirk Nowizki, Ray Allen, Elton Brand, Chris Webber, Larry Hughes, Jermaine O'Neal, Peja Stoakovic, Pau Gasol, Yao Ming, Carmelo Anthony, Mike Bibby, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudamire, Richard Jefferson, Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Joe Johnson, and Kirk Hinrich.... COMBINED.


 What's your point? 

It's better to be an integral part of a team trying to win a championship, than to pick up a ring as the 12th man. Who was SUPPOSED to average 12 and 8 according to many posters here his rookie year.


----------



## tranjsaic

CodyThePuppy said:


> He has more NBA Championship rings than Kevin Garnett, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Gilbert Arenas, Dirk Nowizki, Ray Allen, Elton Brand, Chris Webber, Larry Hughes, Jermaine O'Neal, Peja Stoakovic, Pau Gasol, Yao Ming, Carmelo Anthony, Mike Bibby, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudamire, Richard Jefferson, Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Joe Johnson, and Kirk Hinrich.... COMBINED.


That is the dumbest thing I ever heard...

Anyways back to the subject, I think he is worth a reserve or a average starter, plus maybe one draft pick. Nothing to high though, protected for top 10.


----------



## HK-47

maybe the pistons would accept speedy claxton for darko? the hornets really need another big man, and the pistons really need another PG. salaries are about the same.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

you guys have got to be kidding me. Skita demanded only Najera and a future 1st and he proved a hell of a lot more than Darko has (which says very little). darko isn't a young player with potential anymore. if he had come out of college after junior year and been this pathetic no one would care about him at all!


----------



## Gilgamesh

The only thing Darko has is potential. But how old is he now? 20?

The guy's potential is decreasing every year. Hell, Shaq averaged 23 and 14 at 20. I mean how many more times can people use potential as an excuse for not calling him a bust. He can't even outplay a 32 year old McDyess who is a shadow of his allstar self to earn minutes and this is a guy who was hyped up as the Euro KG.

If Darko was 25 he would be out of the league.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Gilgamesh said:


> The only thing Darko has is potential. But how old is he now? 20?
> 
> The guy's potential is decreasing every year. Hell, Shaq averaged 23 and 14 at 20. I mean how many more times can people use potential as an excuse for not calling him a bust. He can't even outplay a 32 year old McDyess who is a shadow of his allstar self to earn minutes. This is a guy who was hyped up as the Euro KG.
> 
> If Darko was 25 he would be out of the league.


Good point, the "good teammates" excuse doesn't really work here. McDyess hasn't been very good at all. If he can't bump off some of McDyess' minutes, he just sucks and nothing more should be said.


----------



## rocketeer

Gilgamesh said:


> If Darko was 25 he would be out of the league.


if darko was 25, he wouldn't be on the pistons, but he would definitely have a shot somewhere else in the league(maybe even a few shots) before he was out of the league.


----------



## Gilgamesh

He would be on 10 day contracts. Even Fizer who has been much more impressive than Darko is now out of the league.



rocketeer said:


> if darko was 25, he wouldn't be on the pistons, but he would definitely have a shot somewhere else in the league(maybe even a few shots) before he was out of the league.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Darko is worth a pair of Air Jordan's.


----------



## Gilgamesh

Exactly I hate the "good teammates" excuse. 

Kobe played behind Eddie Jones who was no slouch back in the day but assumed the starting position by his third year.

The Lakers were also championship contenders.



cambyblockingyou said:


> Good point, the "good teammates" excuse doesn't really work here. McDyess hasn't been very good at all. If he can't bump off some of McDyess' minutes, he just sucks and nothing more should be said.


----------



## JT

A bag of Rap'n'Snacks...and maybe some Faygo, preferably Strawberry.


----------



## Copper

cambyblockingyou said:


> Good point, the "good teammates" excuse doesn't really work here. McDyess hasn't been very good at all. If he can't bump off some of McDyess' minutes, he just sucks and nothing more should be said.


 Dyess has played very well last season and this season, and I cant think of many bigs that would come to Detroit and take minutes away from the Wallaces. Darko is in a tough situation in Detroit because he has very talented players infront of him. Im sure if he were with a less talented team he would be thrown to the wolves and it would be a trial by fire and he would further along in his progression. However thats not the case and it doesnt look like he will be getting much real playing time soon, but if Im Joe D I wouldnt trade him to make a trade, hell Dyess has had 2 major surgeries and he could go down at any time and Darko would move up the chain.


----------



## 7M3

Gilgamesh said:


> Hell, Shaq averaged 23 and 14 at 20.


Yeah, and if an everyday player that Shaq can do it, every player should be able to!


----------



## ChrisWoj

I continue to maintain Amir Johnson and Darko Milicic for Jimmy Jackson and Brian Grant plus one of Atlanta's 1st Round Picks...

Imagine Darko's face up finesse game playing center alongside Amare Stoudemires very POWERFUL power forward game... a perfect contrast. And with Steve Nash dishing them the ball? Add in the possibility of Amir Johnson developing into something, with his athleticism, he's just the type of guy D'Antoni enjoys using.

For Detroit this would free up cap space with Jackson and Grant's contracts both having very little time, and the 1st Rounder that came to Phoenix via the Joe Johnson deal would allow them to get some potential value in the future, when their own players are aging a little bit more and they actually NEED young hot potential.

... But thats just me. *shrug*

-Chris.


----------



## Gilgamesh

Taking minutes away from the Wallaces is one thing but from McDyess is another. Like you said this is a guy who has had two major surgeries and is a shadow of his former self. Darko can't even outplay that. Fine some might say Flip has no confidence in Darko. Well that makes Darko even worse considering how Flip played and developed KG.

Like in my other example. Kobe assumed the starting position by his 3rd season. In fact, West traded Jones away to give Kobe play. Jones was an allstar back then and an elite defender. He's pretty much on par with what Sheed is now but yet Kobe proved enough for West to trade Jones.

Darko on the other hand still sits on the bench. The funny thing is that I remember some people and websites saying that Darko would be better and more valuable than Lebron. 



Copper said:


> Dyess has played very well last season and this season, and I cant think of many bigs that would come to Detroit and take minutes away from the Wallaces. Darko is in a tough situation in Detroit because he has very talented players infront of him. Im sure if he were with a less talented team he would be thrown to the wolves and it would be a trial by fire and he would further along in his progression. However thats not the case and it doesnt look like he will be getting much real playing time soon, but if Im Joe D I wouldnt trade him to make a trade, hell Dyess has had 2 major surgeries and he could go down at any time and Darko would move up the chain.


----------



## Gilgamesh

When did I say that? 

I was merely pointing out the fact that Shaq put up monster numbers at 20. I'm not saying that Darko could match Shaq. That would be moronic. Shaq is the most dominant force in the paint in years. 

My point was for those people who still say Darko is young as an excuse to not call him a bust. Yeah he is young so what. So was Shaq.



7M3 said:


> Yeah, and if an everyday player that Shaq can do it, every player should be able to!


----------



## 7M3

Gilgamesh said:


> My point was for those people who still say Darko is young as an excuse to not call him a bust. Yeah he is young so what. So was Shaq.


Yes, and the point is, Shaq is one of the most dominant players of all time. He is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Gilgamesh

Fine. Since Darko was compared to KG. KG at 20 put up 17 and 8.



7M3 said:


> Yes, and the point is, Shaq is one of the most dominant players of all time. He is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

tranjsaic said:


> Recently there has been alot of buzz regarding trading Darko, *I was curious what everyone out there thinks hes worth*. Alot of people on the Pistons board seem to think hes worth a decent player and a draft pick.
> 
> As a GM I personally wouldn't give much for a player who has shown he doesnt try that hard. I understand hes in a tough situation but come on he was the 2nd pick in a VERY deep draft he should be showing us something by now.




nothing? :mrt: who thinks he is worth anything


----------



## Copper

Gilgamesh said:


> Taking minutes away from the Wallaces is one thing but from McDyess is another. Like you said this is a guy who has had two major surgeries and is a shadow of his former self. Darko can't even outplay that. Fine some might say Flip has no confidence in Darko. Well that makes Darko even worse considering how Flip played and developed KG.
> 
> Like in my other example. Kobe assumed the starting position by his 3rd season. In fact, West traded Jones away to give Kobe play. Jones was an allstar back then and an elite defender. He's pretty much on par with what Sheed is now but yet Kobe proved enough for West to trade Jones.
> 
> Darko on the other hand still sits on the bench. The funny thing is that I remember some people and websites saying that Darko would be better and more valuable than Lebron.


 Dyess has played well and his turnaround jumper is near deadly. As far as developing KG? Flip was able to play KG routine minutes on a Minny team that was trying to win....its easy to develope young players when you arent expected to win many games and he can start. On the Pistons they are playing for the title each of Darkos seasons and he has to try to beat out 3 former all stars just to see any minutes. As another poster mentioned, Kobe didnt get the nod til his 3rd season and he only had one all star ahead of him. Im not saying Darko is a world beater or anything to that nature, Im simply stating that if any of you were the coach or gm.....who do you take minutes away from to get Darko minutes?


----------



## Copper

Gilgamesh said:


> Fine. Since Darko was compared to KG. KG at 20 put up 17 and 8.


 In games that Darko has started or gotten big minutes he has played well and put up decent numbers


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Copper said:


> Dyess has played very well last season and this season, and I cant think of many bigs that would come to Detroit and take minutes away from the Wallaces. Darko is in a tough situation in Detroit because he has very talented players infront of him. Im sure if he were with a less talented team he would be thrown to the wolves and it would be a trial by fire and he would further along in his progression. However thats not the case and it doesnt look like he will be getting much real playing time soon, but if Im Joe D I wouldnt trade him to make a trade, hell Dyess has had 2 major surgeries and he could go down at any time and Darko would move up the chain.


I'm not talking about taking minutes away from the Wallaces, I'm talking about taking minutes away from McDyess, who's been mediocre this year. Mediocre is being kind actually, he hasn't been very good at all. That's on Darko for still riding pine. The reason he doesn't get more of a chance is that he's lazy in the time that he does get.


----------



## Gilgamesh

From seeing what he is now. NOBODY. I am NOT disagreeing with you. I am just disagreeing with the people who say Darko is not a bust because of his teammates and his youth. I don't think you are still one of those people who think Darko is the next KG or maybe I'm wrong?

If we go back to the 2003 draft and when people were specualting his potential hmmmmm....I would think that many people would think that Darko would be a starter by now.

Which goes to show just how much Darko's potential was overhyped and overexaggerated. Which then goes back to my first point.

The only thing Darko has is potential. But how much potential is that really?



Copper said:


> Im simply stating that if any of you were the coach or gm.....who do you take minutes away from to get Darko minutes?


----------



## 1 Penny

If I was Colangelo, I'd probably trade Jim Jackson and a first rounder for him. I would like to see him get minutes as a center for the suns, should be interesting.


----------



## rainman

except for a few diehard pistons fans nobody thinks he's worth anything. think of this though, if at 20 years old now you put him on a duke or a uconn how does he do. i say he dominates and he's the first pick in the 2006 draft. the kid has value, i think though he's insurance for detroit in case of injury or in the event of contract problem with ben wallace, in a way he's leverage in those negotiations for the team. if ben signs look for darko to be moved this summer. ironically him not playing probably helps his value not hurt it.


----------



## JNice

..

Kelvin Cato (expiring contract), rights to Fran Vasquez, and a 2nd round pick for Darko Milicic and Dale Davis.


----------



## Samael

I remember watching an ESPN segment about Darko a couple of months before the 2003 draft and I was exctremely impressed with his athleticism and post moves but where are they now??
These days he just looks like a lost kid out there who accidentally put on a Pistons uniform.

Wasn't Atlanta offering Al Harrington for him last season, thank God they didn't do it or else they would have been raped twice during the offseason.

Pape Sow >>>> Darko :rofl:


----------



## rainman

osprey said:


> I remember watching an ESPN segment about Darko a couple of months before the 2003 draft and I was exctremely impressed with his athleticism and post moves but where are they now??
> These days he just looks like a lost kid out there who accidentally put on a Pistons uniform.
> 
> Wasn't Atlanta offering Al Harrington for him last season, thank God they didn't do it or else they would have been raped twice during the offseason.
> 
> Pape Sow >>>> Darko :rofl:


tonight was a prime example of what he is facing there in detroit. he's played well in a couple of short stints lately and this evening they play 53 minutes against the bucks and he doesnt see the floor. are they worried they're going to lose because there is no evidence he would cause that, he at least could have logged a few minutes against another big foreign player in bogut who is feeling his way. i think its unfair to pass judgement on this kid, i personally havent seen another situation like this one.


----------



## Samael

I used to be a Darko fan, I even tracked his practice game stats but I have now concluded that he is a bust. The best that he can become is a career bench player. You can improve alot during practice but having PT gives you confidence. If you show the coach that you can do alot during practice then he will give you PT to build your confidence. 

If you're really that good then the coach will find a way to get you minutes. I'm pretty sure Darko hasn't shown anything but the occassional hairdo change that's why he's not getting any PT but who knows maybe someday he will all prove us wrong and when he does I will in fact be very happy.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

camby the way you are talking about dyess is nuts. Mediocre is kind? He steps into the game for either sheed or ben and the pistons keep going like nothing has changed most games. From 15 in he has been deadly this season. Name me a big who is on anyone elses bench who could take his minutes and all it will probably earn you is a laugh. The worst you can say is he is attracting a ton of fouls this season and his defense isn't what sheeds is(which isn't a slight to most players).

There is no point in the pistons trading him for anything but another prospect because noone is going to crack the rotation anyway.


----------



## terry2damp

i would give stackhouse for him which would help th epistons LOADS as they need a scorer off the bench. I still think darko is gonna develope into something good (not sure if thts a kg or a brad miller tho) and avery got something out of diop who was considered an even bigger flop..............................


----------



## Chalie Boy

terry2damp said:


> i would give stackhouse for him which would help th epistons LOADS as they need a scorer off the bench. I still think darko is gonna develope into something good (not sure if thts a kg or a brad miller tho) and avery got something out of diop who was considered an even bigger flop..............................


STACKHOUSE?!!?!?!!!! No way. He is too important to the mavs right now with his scoring off the bench, plus daniels can't stay healthy if his life depended on it.


----------



## Samael

Chalie Boy said:


> STACKHOUSE?!!?!?!!!! No way. He is too important to the mavs right now with his scoring off the bench, *plus daniels can't stay healthy if his life depended on it.*


I think if someone can't stay healthy then his life already depends on it.


----------



## Chalie Boy

osprey said:


> I think if someone can't stay healthy then his life already depends on it.


Well im not talking about life-threatining injuries, just basketball stuff man.


----------



## MemphisX

Darko is much more valuable then most of these short sighted posters think. He is freaking 20 years old and skilled. I think you could get him if you could give Detroit a comparable frontcourt prospect with more rookie contract time or a guaranteed high lottery pick. 

I don't see him getting moved unless they have an injury. They could use some backcourt help but Hunter is coming back now so they can dial down Billups and Rips minutes in the 2nd half.

I could see JoeD moving him this summer after the draft trying to get a lottery ticket for 2007 or 2008.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Will Darko really be back next year? Given the need to re-sign Ben Wallace, and Tayshaun's new deal kicking in next year, the Pistons' payroll will be over the luxury tax threshold, before any contract offers for Darko come in. Are they really willing to spend that kind of money on Darko?


----------



## Tragedy

Anyone who give up a potential lottery pick in a draft where Greg Oden is for Darko needs his head examined.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Remember the Dale Davis/Jermaine O'Neal trade? Darko is in a similar situation being on a veteran team where he can't seem to get any playing time, coincidentally behind Rasheed too. Dale Davis was coming off his one and only All Star apperance. So if Darko doesn't stay with the Pistons, he'll probably be traded for a solid veteran that will help the Pistons in a Sixth Man role. Is he worth more? Probably. But seeing as how Detroit isn't exactly going for a youth movement, we won't be seeing Darko traded for 1st rounders as his value isn't clear of being worthy of a first round pick or not. So I say if he does get traded, it'll be for a solid veteran that can have immediate impact with the Pistons.


----------



## Tragedy

The thing is, even in limited playing time JO was showing that he could play the game, and he received more time than Darko ever has.

I'm pretty sure the Pistons could afford to give Darko a little bit more than just 6 measly minutes if he was showing he could do more.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

tranjsaic said:


> That is the dumbest thing I ever heard...
> 
> Anyways back to the subject, I think he is worth a reserve or a average starter, plus maybe one draft pick. Nothing to high though, protected for top 10.


I'm willing to bet you have heard alot of things dumber than the truth. Which is what I posted. Any implications of that were in your own mind.


----------



## Tragedy

CodyThePuppy said:


> I'm willing to bet you have heard alot of things dumber than the truth. Which is what I posted. Any implications of that were in your own mind.


By naming star players, you imply that by having a championship it puts Darko on another level than those player.

While logically speaking you are right, you cannot compare a player who rode the bench on a team that won a title to the efforts of players who are responsible for trying to win titles for their teams.

A better example would be naming players who won titles without having no impact whatsoever.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

HallOfFamer said:


> Remember the Dale Davis/Jermaine O'Neal trade? Darko is in a similar situation being on a veteran team where he can't seem to get any playing time, coincidentally behind Rasheed too. Dale Davis was coming off his one and only All Star apperance. So if Darko doesn't stay with the Pistons, he'll probably be traded for a solid veteran that will help the Pistons in a Sixth Man role. Is he worth more? Probably. But seeing as how Detroit isn't exactly going for a youth movement, we won't be seeing Darko traded for 1st rounders as his value isn't clear of being worthy of a first round pick or not. So I say if he does get traded, it'll be for a solid veteran that can have immediate impact with the Pistons.


no, Jermaine wasn't lazy in his limited minutes, Darko is. and before the "garbage time" excuse is used, Darko played some 2nd quarters earlier this year and was equally lazy. when asked about it early in the year, that was the reason given; he doesn't play hard.


----------



## CrackerJack

a bag of peanuts, maybe even a 2nd round pick


----------



## Plastic Man




----------



## ChosenFEW

Plastic Man said:


>







dude,........i dont even know if i would give up a whole bucket of chicken for darko....


maybe a leg,...or a thy


----------



## The_Legend_23

Hmmm .... probably someone like Chris Wilcox or Steven Hunter would do just fine ...


----------



## rainman

terry2damp said:


> i would give stackhouse for him which would help th epistons LOADS as they need a scorer off the bench. I still think darko is gonna develope into something good (not sure if thts a kg or a brad miller tho) and avery got something out of diop who was considered an even bigger flop..............................


the mavericks would kill for darko, they'd even pay dampier's plane ticket to get to motown.


----------



## ballocks

not sure how much he's worth because he hasn't gotten enough pt to make an assessment either way. some people say he's great, some people say he's terrible, yet nobody really knows: nobody's seen him play meaningful minutes in a meaningful role at the pro level. whether you love him or hate him as a player probably has more to do with issues other than darko milicic.

in terms of what he can potentially do, talents and abilities notwithstanding, i'd be reluctant to acquire him simply because he's been in hibernation for so long. i mean, if michael jordan had spent his first three years on the bench like that, i'm sure it would've affected him in some way. i don't know how much faith i have in _anyone_ to be able to preserve their edge, their fire, through such extended periods of nothing.

of course, he _has_ played for- correction, held a roster spot on- a contender, he has experienced success (or seen it first hand), he's even watched his practice mates win a pro title, and that's all valuable stuff, but i don't know. overall, he's still too much of a mystery for me. i'd stay away from him myself.

so what's he worth? i have no idea. and that's the truth.

peace


----------



## AtomGreen

Jermaine O'Neal averaged 4 points and 3 rebounds....

in his 4th year in the NBA.  

But I'm sure everyone was opining about how much of a superstar Jermaine was going to be during that sh!tty 4th year of his (I mean he hustled and everything, lol). I would bet my LIFE that Darko would easily average better than those numbers, this season, if he was given 12 minutes of playing time game in and game out. 

IMHO Darko is going to be damn good once he's given a real and extended opportunity to play and develop. 

If I were Dumars, I wouldn't trade him for anything other than either a potential lottery pick or a top of the rotation kind of player. Young 7'+ centers with size don't exactly grow on trees.


----------



## ChrisWoj

rainman said:


> the mavericks would kill for darko, they'd even pay dampier's plane ticket to get to motown.


Ha... You can't be serious. I don't think you could pay Joe Dumars to take Erick Dampier's contract off of the Mavs' hands! Go talk to Isaiah in New York, maybe you can get two 1st rounde... oh wait, they don't have any... Hehehe...


----------



## rainman

ChrisWoj said:


> Ha... You can't be serious. I don't think you could pay Joe Dumars to take Erick Dampier's contract off of the Mavs' hands! Go talk to Isaiah in New York, maybe you can get two 1st rounde... oh wait, they don't have any... Hehehe...


i wasnt implying that dumars would do it i was saying dallas would. darko would be great with nowitzki. i'm hoping he gets moved, the kid needs to play. i dont like how dumars has handled that whole situation.


----------



## ChrisWoj

rainman said:


> i wasnt implying that dumars would do it i was saying dallas would. darko would be great with nowitzki. i'm hoping he gets moved, the kid needs to play. i dont like how dumars has handled that whole situation.


I don't know if I agree. Dirk and Darko are both finesse oversized SF/PF players... I'd rather see Darko next to an Amare style player, somebody that can really get the banging done and draw attention down low, letting Darko light it up with his midrange (and even outside) game, passing, and dribbling talents.


-Chris.


----------



## rainman

ChrisWoj said:


> I don't know if I agree. Dirk and Darko are both finesse oversized SF/PF players... I'd rather see Darko next to an Amare style player, somebody that can really get the banging done and draw attention down low, letting Darko light it up with his midrange (and even outside) game, passing, and dribbling talents.
> 
> 
> -Chris.[/QUOT
> 
> darko would play the 5, block some shots,pass the ball and run the court. at least thats the scouting report on him. of course nobody has ever seen him play.......


----------



## MLKG

rainman said:


> i wasnt implying that dumars would do it i was saying dallas would. darko would be great with nowitzki. i'm hoping he gets moved, the kid needs to play. i dont like how dumars has handled that whole situation.


It's Dumars job to give his coach the best possible team. That means if he has a guy who he thinks can help the team down the road but the team doesn't need at the moment it's really not his job to care about the "situation" that creates with the players fans. If a deal comes along that helps the team now and in the future more than he thinks Darko will then he will trade him. If not, he won't. What he will not do is trade him for junk players or bad contracts just because he hasn't done anything yet. If people are upset that he is on a team that has all of the front court minutes spoken for and wish he was on a different team so they could watch him play then that is understandable. What it is NOT, however, is Joe Dumars problem.


----------



## rainman

Mike luvs KG said:


> It's Dumars job to give his coach the best possible team. That means if he has a guy who he thinks can help the team down the road but the team doesn't need at the moment it's really not his job to care about the "situation" that creates with the players fans. If a deal comes along that helps the team now and in the future more than he thinks Darko will then he will trade him. If not, he won't. What he will not do is trade him for junk players or bad contracts just because he hasn't done anything yet. If people are upset that he is on a team that has all of the front court minutes spoken for and wish he was on a different team so they could watch him play then that is understandable. What it is NOT, however, is Joe Dumars problem.


i think there was a general feeling after the european championships and the preseason that darko would play more and then he didnt. you're right they dont need to do anything there but win a title with the guys they feel give them the best oppurtunity. my point is the kid needs to play if not there somewhere else. if he's as bad as they portray him by his minutes then get rid of him.


----------

